# [RUMOR] Future Updates



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

I was just on the phone with VZW tier 2 tech support (needed a warranty replacement for a bad pixel). Shooting the breeze with her, I asked what she expects for future official updates for the Droid X. She said that Motorola generally does unified updates (with adaptations to each device) and tries to push them to all of the similar phones. So she said that as long as the Droid X2 is still getting updates, the DX should. She seemed to have the same interest in that as us since she's a DX owner.

She said that they've had a lot of reports with problems with .602 (not just the charging LED)... things like the stock Android keyboard FC'ing a lot (her recommended fix is downloading the GB keyboard app or use another keyboard replacement). So they're aware that the current state of GB on DX is problematic. She even asked me if I had any problems and I had to bite my tongue from saying, "No, CM7 for the DX is ****ing fantastic!".

So, take that rumor for what it's worth. But it would be nice to think that .602 isn't the end of it.

-m


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

And FSM damnit. I hate it when tech support make you do a factory reset. I just finished restoring everything from my update to cm4dx-gb. #curses


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed

CM7GB-601


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmm... That's interesting.... That's pretty nice that they will keep supporting the x as long a there are similar devices such as the x2 and what not... As long as that's true... Good info

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> Hmm... That's interesting.... That's pretty nice that they will keep supporting the x as long a there are similar devices such as the x2 and what not... As long as that's true... Good info
> 
> We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


Tweeting with @VZWSupport (they actually contacted me first), @VZWSupport said that they'll push whatever updates they get from the manufacturer. While the carrier gives a lot of feedback and requests to Moto, it's still up to Moto to decide what to update.

Pairing that conversation with the one I had on the phone with Tier 2 Tech Support Girl, it seems like the Droid X should be able to ride the coattails of the X2's support life cycle... and when Moto makes an update for it (which is usually applicable to the X as well since they are close on hardware, really just CPU and screen are different), Verizon will push it.

I also asked @VZWSupport to request that Motorola unlock the bootloader for current and future phones. The response was: "That is a suggestion that we can pass along. Have a great day." FWTW.

So, that's all I got. Words in the wind. I just hope enough of those words in the word add up to something..

-m


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

modisch said:


> And FSM damnit. I hate it when tech support make you do a factory reset. I just finished restoring everything from my update to cm4dx-gb. #curses


Just don't do the reset. lol Just say you are and I am sure you know about how long it takes now. My calls to VZW tech support (only ever for a replacement device; they are not there for help) are always prefaced with "my problem is xxxxx, and I have tried everything. Battery pull, *228, Updates and I even just did a factory reset". That usually results in "let me get you to our second level support" and then that usually results in "since you have tried all that, I guess we will send you a replacement device."

Oh, and if you say you did a *228, make sure you did, as they can see if it was successful or not. They have no way to tell you didn't do a factory reset.

Obviously this applies to us special people who call tech support only for real hardware issues.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

modisch said:


> And FSM damnit. I hate it when tech support make you do a factory reset. I just finished restoring everything from my update to cm4dx-gb. #curses


I always lie and say that I already did the factory reset. lol.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Oh, and if you say you did a *228, make sure you did, as they can see if it was successful or not. They have no way to tell you didn't do a factory reset.





BMc08GT said:


> I always lie and say that I already did the factory reset. lol.


Make sure you do a *228 if you tell them you did a factory reset. I believe you have to reactivate the phone if you do one.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> I always lie and say that I already did the factory reset. lol.


You learn quick to lie about it haha. Day 2 of having my first smartphone ever they made me do a reset. Made me mad, I didn't know id lose all my settings & what not at the time. Had spent all day getting it how I wanted it.


----------



## aliendroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder if Google buying Motorola will affect X updates at all?


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> You learn quick to lie about it haha. Day 2 of having my first smartphone ever they made me do a reset. Made me mad, I didn't know id lose all my settings & what not at the time. Had spent all day getting it how I wanted it.


Yah. There where a lot of lies told. Like when she asked me to use backup assistant. Riiiiight.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------

